# Новости медицины



## Andrey108 (17 Янв 2013)

*Хирурги изобрели клей, способный сращивать кости*

Сломанную руку или ногу скоро можно будет склеить. Шведские ученые из Королевского технологического института готовы совершить революцию в области хирургии.

В течение 14 лет они работали над изобретением уникального клея. Он наносится на место перелома и под воздействием галогенной лампы затвердевает. Когда же кости срастутся, клей абсорбируется организмом. Таким образом, самые сложные переломы, в том числе позвоночника и черепа можно будет лечить без наложения металлических пластин и под местным наркозом. Новый метод позволит сократить как время операции, так и процесс восстановления. Если раньше он занимал около трех месяцев, то в данном случае пациент уже через 3 дня сможет выйти на работу.

Как только клей пройдет проверку на токсичность, его начнут тестировать на животных. Ученые уверены, если все пойдет хорошо, то подобные операции можно будет делать уже в этом году.


----------



## Andrey108 (24 Янв 2013)

*Британец, который потерял свой нос в борьбе с раком, получит новый, выращенный в собственной руке*







Британский бизнесмен, который потерял свой нос в борьбе с раком, скоро получит новый, который будет выращен в его собственной руке. Если все пойдет хорошо, то новый нос, в конечном итоге, будет удален и пришит к его лицу специалистами Университетского колледжа в Лондоне. Медики надеются, что он позволит мужчине иметь ощущения и обоняние.

Новый нос, который является первым подобным в мире, выращенным с нуля, будет выглядеть также, как и старый. Выращенный нос начинал как стеклянная форма, основанная на оригинале. Врачи использовали сотовую структуру из синтетического материала для создания основы, в которые затем внедрили стволовые клетки.

Форму затем удалили, и соты покрыли миллионами стволовых клеток, которые при подаче питательных веществ смогут превратиться в хрящ носа. Это процесс происходил в специальном вращающемся сосуде, который называется биореактор.

Затем кожа на руке человека постепенно растягивается, образуя небольшой воздушный шар до тех пор, пока она не будет достаточно свободной для размещения носа. Новый нос теперь выпирает из руки мужчины, где он приобретает сеть нервов и крошечные кровеносные сосуды, а также покрытие кожи от руки. 

Спустя, по крайней мере, три месяца нос будет удален и пришит на лицо в процессе операции, которая не должна оставить шрамы. Рука затем также вернется к нормальной жизни без последствий.


----------

